# 4 GM Tips



## Phil Nicholls (Aug 26, 2013)

*Vary the Pacing*

Hi Challenger,

You really never can have too many GM Tips.

I suggest varying the pace of the campaign by weaving flashbacks and interludes into the game; one or more Sessions with a different focus, using another set of rules, to add depth to the plot and ease the Players' acquisition of background knowledge.

For a longer explanation, see my Interludes post on TalesofaGM.com

Happy Gaming
Phil


----------



## Fetfreak (Aug 26, 2013)

*Time Lapse*

Here is little tip from me.

What to do when the great campaign is over?

The characters are high level with awesome gear and the world threatening villain is dead. The players are still engaged and want to play same characters.
One of the ways sure is to just keep on playing, but it can get old pretty soon. I handled this using a time lapse, starting a new campaign some 10 years into the future.

Player's characters are now older and if every one agrees they could drop a couple of levels from lack of adventuring and fighting monsters. Powerful items could be lost or sold and money spent. There is 10 years of background to fill and to implement into the new campaign.
Rogue of the party could have been arrested or become a leader of a guild. Wizards and priests could study old prophecies. Warriors could train new recruits in the army. The "lad" in the party now became a man and the warrior is an old man. 
You can go through awesome cliches as, "After 10 years you take your sword down from the mantle piece, and as you grip the hilt your blood stirs".
Players could even reshape their characters but still keep the same identity. There is really a lot of potential.


----------



## Challenger RPG (Sep 1, 2013)

@_*Phil Nicholls*_ : Great suggestions! I really like the ideas of weaving flashbacks and interludes into the game and using different game mechanics. I definitely plan to check out your Interludes post ASAP. Thanks for sharing the web link!

  @_*Fetfreak*_ : I absolutely love that idea about the characters coming back after getting old. It's something that's never occurred to me, but it's brilliant. Many times I've had a campaign end with the characters getting too powerful and retiring. The 'great' heroes returning much-aged and a little out of shape for adventuring would be totally cool. It's even a great excuse for their priorities to have changed as well as their abilities. If a player forgot exactly what his character was about this would fit perfectly, too.

Thanks for sharing the great comments. I really enjoyed reading them.


----------

